# Bareboat charter in Florida?



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone know of any bareboat charters in Florida (Gulf, Keys, etc.) that has modest boats at reasonably prices? We currently sail and cruise a 25 footer without headroom for most of the summer in the Great Lakes, so anything 25 feet or bigger will do just fine for a week.

I'm looking for something that would be affordable and fun, perhaps something along the lines of a Catalina 27, IP 27, O'day, etc.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Try Florida Yacht Charter and Sales at 305 532-8600. They are in the Miami area.. Talk to Bob at ex 104. Tell him I sent you and he will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Florida West Coast.

Sailing Charters, Catamarans, Monohulls, Etaps, Island Packets and other fine Yachts in Southwest Florida

John works hard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try treasureharbor.com in Marathon thye have just what you are looking for or you could also try keylimesailingclub.com, they are located in Key Largo and you can get a cottage that sleeps 2 audlts and 2 kids plus a 22' sailboat for your exclusive use for $140 per day plus tax


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Second the treasureharbor choice, used them a couple of years ago, nice people, reasonable rates, good location.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. The Watkins 25 at Treasure Harbor looks like about what I'm looking for. 

Anyone care to give me a quick synopsis of sailing around Islamorada? Any good anchorages? Good restaurants with dockage? Good daysails?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Pam at Treasure Harbor will be able to provide lots of help about sailing the area. Duck Key can be fun, found some good places to eat in the boot key area, and if you are down that far Bahai Honda State Park - only access off of Hawk.


----------

